# Your Thoughts Please



## Demetrik (Oct 2, 2006)

I am thinking about bidding this lot, it is about 60,000 SF. i was thinking, $350 -$400 for 3" to 6" and then double for 6" to 12" per push including salt. haven't bid a job this big before so any help would be appreciated...

Thanks


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Are you using bulk or bag salt? Do you have any other accounts near by?


----------



## Demetrik (Oct 2, 2006)

bag salt, bidding 4 other accounts nearby but I haven't gotten them yet...


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

That sounds a little high, but i live in another area than you. You can figure about one acre(44000 sf) of a few inches is going to take you about an hour. Salt I get $15 for an 80 lb of salt spread. It just depends what you charge an hour. I came up with 285, but like i said i dont live in your area. It takes about the same amount of time to plow 6" as it does to plow 2" Hope this helps.


----------



## Demetrik (Oct 2, 2006)

It Does, Thanks


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Bossman 92;306143 said:


> That sounds a little high, but i live in another area than you. You can figure about one acre(44000 sf) of a few inches is going to take you about an hour. Salt I get $15 for an 80 lb of salt spread. It just depends what you charge an hour. I came up with 285, but like i said i dont live in your area. It takes about the same amount of time to plow 6" as it does to plow 2" Hope this helps.


what do you charge per hour for plowing?


----------

